# Reserve bow string how to??



## monradon (Nov 18, 2002)

Need a link for instructions on bowstring reserveing and suggestions on thread size or brand type ??


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*serving*

http://applearchery.com/stringserving.htm


----------



## monradon (Nov 18, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the link :teeth:


----------

